# Egyptian loft (Eldayer)



## egyptianswift (Mar 12, 2007)

hi all some pictures of the Egyptian loft (gheya or dayer)


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wow! Very interesting .. I've never seen anything quite like it.

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

WOW is right!!.. .......WOW!!. ........would hate to have to climb to the top to clean it though..........


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

OH MY GOODNESS!!!

NOW *THAT* IS WHAT I CALL A *SERIOUS* LOFT!! How interesting!

Gets MY vote as the world's FIRST PIGEONDOM LOFT WONDER!!  

Thank you for posting...  

Shi


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That loft is truely amazing.
How many birds do you figure it is home to?


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Is that a loft around a residential area or a business area? Either way that's really neat.
I wonder who built it and why?


----------



## egyptianswift (Mar 12, 2007)

thank toy all  




​


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh, boy -- that is something else  
Very cool and the pidgies look quite pleased in there.


----------

